# 2006 Honda 90hp 4 stroke 1997 Scout Sportfish 162



## tcm1234 (Jun 29, 2007)

1997 Scout Sportfish 162 with a 2006 Honda 90hp 4 stroke engine and a 2013 McClain aluminum trailer with Oil greased hubs no maintenance

With hydraulic steering

Fish ready titles in hand

Trolling motor and GPS fishfinder

Shallow blaster




Boat will run 38 miles an hour will send video in messenger

Open to trades

$8595


----------

